# Cheap condenser mic for recording acoustic guitar?



## The Hollow Man (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey all. I'm getting a Breedlove C25/CRe Herringbone soon and right now the plan is to get a small mixer and combine the guitar's pickup with a condenser mic for recording. I'm by no means a professional and I'm not going to bother with soundproofing or anything. 

Just wondering if anyone's had experience with MXL, Nady or any of the cheaper condenser mics out there. Also, pencil or large-diaphragm?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 30, 2011)

budget for 'cheap'?

Carvin sells a multi-pattern tube (12AX) condensor mic w/ case and power for 200$, and it captures very nicely.


----------



## MTech (Jan 30, 2011)

You could skip the condenser and get a PR30.. it's good enough for The Eagles to use so I'm pretty sure it's good enough for you


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 31, 2011)

The only mic I own is a Behringer B2 and it's impressed me in many areas, especially for recording acoustic guitar. Apologies, I have no clips to offer you, just my opinion.

The AKG D5, while being dynamic is a great cheap mic for acoustic guitar also.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep in mind that most condensors need power of one kind or another. The default is "phantom power" which is supplied by the mixer, but some have the ability to use batteries. So that should affect your choice of both mic and mixer. 

I found a pair of AKG C1000s condensors for $300 used and am very happy with the results on drums and cabs but haven't tried em out with my acoustic yet. Is that in your budget?


----------



## The Hollow Man (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry about the delayed response, guys. Thanks for the suggestions.

I'm looking at some of the sub-$100 condensers on musician's friend. The Rode N1TA also seems popular though I don't know if it's worth double some of the others.

I should have explained before: I'm wanting to run one or two condenser mics along with the guitar's pickup into a small mixer. Phantom power's not a problem. I can be happy with something that's less than professional sounding, I just don't want to cheap out and buy something that's not going to last or sound good.

Anyone have experience with MXL? And it doesn't have to be a condenser, that just seems to be the norm.


----------



## The Hollow Man (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, and PS, the new Breedlove sounds amazing. Very loud, full and resonant for its size, which is why I'd love to mic it rather than go direct. It's one of, if not the best sounding acoustic I've played (my opinion) - even compared to $4k Martins and Taylors. $300 cheaper than the Taylor 315 jumbo I returned, and it's better in every respect. I'll do a NGD post when I take some pics.


----------

